# Military.com's asvab prep



## JoeD (Dec 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone would know if their practice tests are anything like or good indicators for what you'll score on the actual asvab test.

Thanks


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2008)

I scored far higher on the real test than I did on the practice tests.  :2c:


----------



## rv808 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ditta to what Paradus said, but I used military.com to refresh before taking the actual test.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2008)

People need to prep for the ASVAB? Did it change a lot in the last 10 years?


----------



## Looon (Dec 24, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> People need to prep for the ASVAB?


No shit.:uhh:

I took it once, and damn near maxed it.

Usually, is one doesnt' do so well, they take it again.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> No shit.:uhh:
> 
> I took it once, and damn near maxed it.
> 
> Usually, is one doesnt' do so well, they take it again.



Took it at the end of my junior year in HS so I could get out of class for the morning...


----------



## JoeD (Dec 24, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> People need to prep for the ASVAB? Did it change a lot in the last 10 years?



You tell me! Is it that easy? I did pretty well in school and scored well on the Wonderlic test.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 24, 2008)

Just go take the test.


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2008)

JoeD said:


> You tell me! Is it that easy? I did pretty well in school and scored well on the Wonderlic test.



Are you serious?

I would say this to anyone:

If you are worried about the ASVAB then maybe the military isn't for you. The tasks are on a 6th-8th grade level (and I'm being generous in some areas). If the ASVAB is tripping you up and holding you back then you should examine where your life made the wrong turn.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 25, 2008)

You have much more to worry about other than this test... what's next?  You going to worry about weapons qualification?  Listen to these guys when they say go and take the test.  Second quessing yourself will not get you anywhere.


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2008)

Fuck you guys, I hadn't done a any math or arithmetic for 20 years before I did my ASVAB, damn right I'm practicing! lol


----------



## Pyne (Dec 25, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I would say this to anyone:
> 
> If you are worried about the ASVAB then maybe the military isn't for you. The tasks are on a 6th-8th grade level (and I'm being generous in some areas). If the ASVAB is tripping you up and holding you back then you should examine where your life made the wrong turn.




With all due respect I have to disagree with you. I made sure I studied as much as possible for it because of a weakness I have in math (math questions were easily above an 8th grade level). The higher you score the wider range of jobs that are available to you. In addition some people who take the test have not accessed the bank of the knowledge that is required for the test in several years and need to refresh their memories.

I met folks at MEPS who scored very low because of test anxiety and/or not doing practice tests. They were not permitted to retake it according to their recruiters. I don't know if that is a hard and fast rule or if the recruiters just wanted them to sign a contract ASAP.

As with anything in life, you should be as prepared as possible for the task at hand.


----------



## AWP (Dec 25, 2008)

Did the test change in the last 10 or so years then? I took the damn thing in the 10th grade, I royally suck at math, and I still made a 120 or so GT score. By the time I enlisted 3 years later (after failing or nearly failing every math course I'd taken up to that point) I only increased my GT score by 5 points. Also back then there was a 6 month period before one could retake the test.

Have things changed? Maybe. But was the test that hard? No. If it was a math or science course I failed it (or nearly so)...and I still did well on the ASVAB. For the record, my SAT scores were in the toilet.


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2008)

I know the test changed, they removed coding for one, beyond that I have no idea.

All my line scores were over 110 which is all I could ask for!

I'm seriously happy about that!


----------



## Pyne (Dec 25, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Did the test change in the last 10 or so years then? I took the damn thing in the 10th grade, I royally suck at math, and I still made a 120 or so GT score. By the time I enlisted 3 years later (after failing or nearly failing every math course I'd taken up to that point) I only increased my GT score by 5 points. Also back then there was a 6 month period before one could retake the test.
> 
> Have things changed? Maybe. But was the test that hard? No. If it was a math or science course I failed it (or nearly so)...and I still did well on the ASVAB. For the record, my SAT scores were in the toilet.



I don't know the exact changes that were made. I'll have to research it. And I agree with you, it is not a hard test if you have a good base education. My lowest line score was in Math. I just think that being as prepared as possible for it is a good thing. :2c:

I used a study guide book to prepare and I did much better on the actual test than the practice tests in the book to answer the original question.


----------



## Puertoland (Jan 1, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> I know the test changed, they removed coding for one, beyond that I have no idea.
> 
> All my line scores were over 110 which is all I could ask for!
> 
> I'm seriously happy about that!



The test has been made slightly harder to accommodate the increase in quality education, overall it shouldn't be a big deal for those who would do well before the changes were made. Some branches have changed their minimum requirements to reflect the new ASVAB difficulty.

 JoeD, the ASVAB is extremely easy on everything except math, my brain was boggled at some of the stuff in the arithmetic section. If your good at algebra, your golden. You'll be doing that alphabet math.

What Pardus said is also a good indicator of what you can expect, I used military.com's practice tests before I retook the ASVAB and easily killed the score and got more then enough for the GT score.

Math and Arithmetic reasoning make up two of the four sections that determine your General Technical score.


----------

